# Scottish Independence?



## Dizzy socks (14 February 2013)

What do y'all think?

Yay, Or Nay?
Definite Nay from me!

Also in Clubhouse.


----------



## whisp&willow (14 February 2013)

A "yay" from me.... I'm pretty sure!  

Actually I'm with Kevin Bridges on this one...


----------



## Charley657 (14 February 2013)

A big Nay for me.  Imagine Alex Salmond with even more power?  That smug smile would be even wider.


----------



## brucea (14 February 2013)

The cost of establishing independence would cripple our economy for years, and we simply aren't possessed of enough of a manufacturing base to maintain a decent balance 

If we were going to do it, it should have been back in 1975 when the Oil Industry was at it's prime and we would have had a better revenue generating base.

Look at the level of talent in the Scottish Assembly - do you really think we would survive being independent?? Those bairns would splash all the money on sweeties. We lost our best when John Smith and Donald Dewar went.


----------



## Tormenta (14 February 2013)

NO!!

(John Smith, brilliant man)


----------



## Jess Hoss (14 February 2013)

It's a terrifying prospect ! I think there are enough sane people in Scotland not to let this madness proceed any further than a megabux refferendum !


----------



## ElleD (15 February 2013)

Nope, from me. 

Alex Salmond reminds me terribly of Toady from Wind in the Willows with all his greasy smugness.


----------



## Britestar (15 February 2013)

No, but I really really want to know the name of the musicians in the yesscotland.net broadcast.


----------



## brucea (15 February 2013)

ElleD said:



			Nope, from me. 

Alex Salmond reminds me terribly of Toady from Wind in the Willows with all his greasy smugness.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! 

Can't stand the man, and that Nicola Sturgeon has a voice like an epidermal needle.


----------



## sarahann1 (15 February 2013)

What I would like is an idiots guide to the pros and cons before I decide. At the moment I've mainly seen people telling me to say yes and people telling me to say no, but neither really telling me why.


----------



## loisb501 (16 February 2013)

Big nay from me!


----------



## tinuviel (16 February 2013)

Its an interesting issue for us Scots, for many of us its a heart over head decision. Our hearts say yes to independence but our heads say no. I have yet to meet anyone in Scotland who actually supports independence, no one has given us any information about how it will work, how we will finance ourselves in the long run or anything so why would we say yes. The polls are already showing the majority prefer to remain as part of the UK. I vote SNP but, like many who vote SNP, its not for independence but because they give us a credible option away from the usual 3 parties. For me personally, I like being part of the UK, it has worked so far. Scotland has not lost its identity through the union and never will. We have the best of both worlds now, why change it? It the English I feel sorry for in this, we have a government here in Scotland prepared to make essential things like prescription charges free of charge for example, yet Westminster refuses to do the same for England. I know what side of the Border I'll be staying on...don't care if the weather is pants!


----------



## brucea (16 February 2013)

But I bet the week before the referendum that bloody film "Braveheart" will be played incessantly...


----------



## Mohawk61 (23 March 2013)

Anyone heard of the McCrone report? If you are on Facebook, there's a McCrone Report Facebook page....that will give you information which supports the YES case. For the NO case....have a look at the video the Better Together campaign tried to ban, citing breech of copyright....when in fact anything used fell under "Fair Useage", rather than breech of Copyright...here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buiXDbgnc4M

Lets have a proper, grown up debate about the reasons for and against....not just scaremongering.


----------



## frozzy (23 March 2013)

A no from me too.


----------



## B_2_B (23 March 2013)

No from me as well, it would not end well!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 March 2013)

Salmond wants to be carefull what he wishes for he might Get IT.


----------



## Mohawk61 (23 March 2013)

Why would it not end well, B_2_B ?


----------



## dibbin (23 March 2013)

Nay.

Does anyone else find it odd that Alex Salmond, a great advocate of renewable energy, seems to be basing much of his independence campaign on, "But we've got oil!"


----------



## brucea (23 March 2013)

Would be another Cyprus in the making.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 March 2013)

Perhaps the English should be Given the vote on Scottish Independance Salmond is a dangerous Cane Toad


----------



## Ilovefoals (23 March 2013)

No, and judging by the number of times I've seen Salmond in the bookies, he's all about the gambling


----------



## Spook (23 March 2013)

The Party Political Broadcast on behalf of the SNP left much to be desired last night, it was an embarassment........ but on here are there many supporters anyway??


----------



## Spook (23 March 2013)

He certainly likes a punt on the gee gees. Suppose that just might put of the Pro Independance punters if it became widely known.... The Sport of Kings and all that?


----------



## EmmaC78 (23 March 2013)

I will be another voting No.


----------



## cattysmith (23 March 2013)

To have the man who freed Scotland's biggest mass murderer free because he was dying of cancer, as our leader? (Nothing to do with a long term independence plan securing oil from Lybia!)

No bloody way. That man is ghastly and the fact he's giving children the vote too out of desperation says it all.


----------



## Spook (23 March 2013)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			Perhaps the English should be Given the vote on Scottish Independance Salmond is a dangerous Cane Toad

Click to expand...

Are the English not so pissed of that they'd vote in favor of indepedance to be rid??


----------



## caras mum (23 March 2013)

I'm a yes. I think we'd do fine under salmond. Its nicola sturgeon that worries me. She's never seems to do anything but repeat what other members of the party have already said. Her being deputy is my only real concern with voting yes.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 March 2013)

BIG NO! from me. The country is in a bad enough state without separating ourselves, we have no army, no real defence and no real economy to support ourselves IMO also a large chunk of GVT money comes from the union does it not? So local GVT would be wel under buget for things like roads, gritting, housing, SWR etc.

Bad idea, I cant stand alex salmond either the lying toerag.


----------



## Mohawk61 (23 March 2013)

Just because the SNP are the ones taking us through the Referendum, doesn't mean to say that they would automatically be the party in Government in an independent Scotland. They would for the first couple of years in oreder to consolidate the change-over process, but in 2016 there would be a general election in Scotland, and thereafter the people will decide who they wish to govern, be it SNP, Scottish Labour, Scottish Conservatives etc.....so whether you like Salmond/Sturgeon is not so important in the grand scheme of things, because you will have a choice as to whether they govern or not. They were tasked with taking us through the Referendum and change-over process, so you wont be voting for THEM to rule Scotland.

As for the assertion that a large chunk of government money comes from the union, this is WRONG....the Institute of Fiscal studies has confirmed that Scotland generates MORE money for Westminster than Westminster gives back......so being Independent would mean we are better off - even taking into account our share of the National Debt......arm yourselves with facts and debate, dont just sling personal insults about Salmond et al around....all that does is confirm that there is no real case for voting NO.....IMHO.


----------



## tubby1 (24 March 2013)

Big fat no from me. I'd be packing up & heading south if we get independence .


----------



## brucea (24 March 2013)

I think that everyone has already decided what they will vote, and there are relatively few floating voters to persuade.


----------



## sally2 (25 March 2013)

This is the simplest of questions to answer and it is yes you either believe Scottish people have the skill talent and confidence to run Scottish affairs or you dont believe they can. I have every confidence in Scottish people and believe they are talented and more than capable of running a country. The argument has moved on in any case, its not about if Scottish people can run their own country or not as stated by Alistair Darling [head of the better together campaign] who said Scotland is more than capable of being a successful independent country its more about why change the system that has been relatively successful for 300 hundred years, which is a totally different but more competent argument than the one being fostered by the right wing and usually ill informed press and dare i say it some politicians at Westminster. For those who dislike Alec Salmond there is no guarantee that in and independent Scotland that either he or even the SNP would be the majority party in any case, they are currently the vehicle to attain independence. For those who are informed there has been some coming together of other parties who will argue for more powers for the Scottish executive basically everything will devolve bar defence and foreign affairs should Scotland vote no at this time. We live in interesting times with the euro in a mess, the British economy one of the worst in the western world, bankers still awarding themselves massive bonuses, no clear leadership at Westminster, wars taking their toll, other european countries breaking up etc. Something has to give eventually.


----------



## Marydoll (28 March 2013)

sally2 said:



			This is the simplest of questions to answer and it is yes you either believe Scottish people have the skill talent and confidence to run Scottish affairs or you dont believe they can. I have every confidence in Scottish people and believe they are talented and more than capable of running a country. The argument has moved on in any case, its not about if Scottish people can run their own country or not as stated by Alistair Darling [head of the better together campaign] who said Scotland is more than capable of being a successful independent country its more about why change the system that has been relatively successful for 300 hundred years, which is a totally different but more competent argument than the one being fostered by the right wing and usually ill informed press and dare i say it some politicians at Westminster. For those who dislike Alec Salmond there is no guarantee that in and independent Scotland that either he or even the SNP would be the majority party in any case, they are currently the vehicle to attain independence. For those who are informed there has been some coming together of other parties who will argue for more powers for the Scottish executive basically everything will devolve bar defence and foreign affairs should Scotland vote no at this time. We live in interesting times with the euro in a mess, the British economy one of the worst in the western world, bankers still awarding themselves massive bonuses, no clear leadership at Westminster, wars taking their toll, other european countries breaking up etc. Something has to give eventually.
		
Click to expand...

Im a yes, i think its a scary prospect, but  change can be scary, i do think as a country we are capable of managing our own affairs, feel the fear and go with it.
It wont all be plain sailing but im on board for the ride.
I also find charging down to a big solid xc fence scary but it would never stop me doing it.


----------



## bgb (28 March 2013)

I will be 17 in September 2014 so can vote. My dad is Scottish, my mum English but they are not influencing my decision. 

What is, is the vast lack of info on what will happen to important daily services such as NHS, BBC and even the title United Kingdom? I know there is still over a year to go, but with such an important decision to be made, people need facts (and true ones at that!) on which to base opinions and their vote. 

SNP party members have been into my school, and many of my friends' schools, proclaiming their brilliance without giving us any substance to be confident voting YES.

I'm sorry, but until the future has been laid out and the economy is safeguarded against potential failings (think Ireland..), it's a NO from me.


----------



## sally2 (28 March 2013)

bgb said:



			I will be 17 in September 2014 so can vote. My dad is Scottish, my mum English but they are not influencing my decision. 

What is, is the vast lack of info on what will happen to important daily services such as NHS, BBC and even the title United Kingdom? I know there is still over a year to go, but with such an important decision to be made, people need facts (and true ones at that!) on which to base opinions and their vote. 

SNP party members have been into my school, and many of my friends' schools, proclaiming their brilliance without giving us any substance to be confident voting YES.

I'm sorry, but until the future has been laid out and the economy is safeguarded against potential failings (think Ireland..), it's a NO from me.
		
Click to expand...

As a visitor to Eire regularly i would not say that it is a failing country and in my own case have found it be a place of opportunity. Yes it has had a very rough time as has UK with the biggest deficit in Europe and now now borrowing more than it was under labour. Ireland will work its problems out and come through It probably faster than the UK. There are many signs that Irish economy is starting to heal which is more than can be said for the UKs. People in this country should really stop down crying other countries and wake up and smell the coffee and understand that this country is in a very real mess and that only radical change will correct it.


----------



## brucea (28 March 2013)

bgb said:



			I will be 17 in September 2014 so can vote. My dad is Scottish, my mum English but they are not influencing my decision. 

What is, is the vast lack of info on what will happen to important daily services such as NHS, BBC and even the title United Kingdom? I know there is still over a year to go, but with such an important decision to be made, people need facts (and true ones at that!) on which to base opinions and their vote. 

SNP party members have been into my school, and many of my friends' schools, proclaiming their brilliance without giving us any substance to be confident voting YES.

I'm sorry, but until the future has been laid out and the economy is safeguarded against potential failings (think Ireland..), it's a NO from me.
		
Click to expand...

Well said lass. Great to hear such maturity from a young first voter


----------



## Spook (3 April 2013)

I the event of a yes vote, will 16 year olds then be eligible to vote in general elections thereafter?..... What happens to their right to vote in the event of a no vote? Staus Quo?


----------



## Mohawk61 (4 April 2013)

for bgb.....have a look at this for some info: http://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2013/03/19/top-10-unionist-myths-debunked-banned-then-re-debunked/

Re the question of 16 and 17 year olds voting after the Referendum....one of the things that an Independent Scotland will be able to do is to look at things like this.....personally speaking I don't see why 16 and 17yr olds shouldn't be allowed to vote in all elections/referenda....they are old enough to leave school, have sex legally, get chucked out of care (for those unlucky enoiugh to be in the care system), get a full-time job & pay tax, get married etc.....so why should they not have a say in the future of their country? I think the whole "age of eligibility" thing needs revisiting....the legal limits are way out-dated for a modern society.


----------



## Mohawk61 (4 April 2013)

Originally posted by sally2
As a visitor to Eire regularly i would not say that it is a failing country and in my own case have found it be a place of opportunity. Yes it has had a very rough time as has UK with the biggest deficit in Europe and now now borrowing more than it was under labour. Ireland will work its problems out and come through It probably faster than the UK. There are many signs that Irish economy is starting to heal which is more than can be said for the UKs. People in this country should really stop down crying other countries and wake up and smell the coffee and understand that this country is in a very real mess and that only radical change will correct it.
		
Click to expand...

Abso-bloody-lutely.....


----------



## bgb (4 April 2013)

Ireland had to be bailed out. The UK hasn't, so Ireland may recover faster as they haven't had to make the same level of cuts to spending but they messed up more than us. We are very lucky to live in a developed and democratic country which is secure and stable compared to other European states. I think we should stop beig so ungrateful and wake up and realise how we really do have the best of both worlds.

I have watched that video a few times and each time my NO decision is backed up. It only provides wishy-washy answers, pokes fun at anyone who isn't emphatically waving a saltire and some points are just ludicrous. For example: GDP was £145billion in 2008 and the banking crisis cost £66billion. The suggestion that Scotland could have survived this without monstrous cuts to spending and harm to the economy is quite shocking. 

And isn't a leader meant to inspire a healthy lifestyle and respect? Come on, look at the man. His side-kick smothered in foundation isn't much of an improvement either.


----------

